# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبكات صداقه

## أموله

النور
شمعة واحدة قد تنير غرفة بأسرها. صديق حقيقي ينير حياة بأكملها. أشكرك على كل شعاع من النور أضأت به حياتي. 
رسالة Sms عذبة
الصديق يكون عذباً في بداية الصداقة. والصداقة أعذب حين تكون حقيقة. لكن أتعرف شيئاً؟ هي أعذب حين تكون معك أنت. 
المال
من السهل الحصول على المال، لكن يصعب الحصول على صديق. المال يفقد قيمته لكن الصديق لا. خسرت مالاً حين أرسلت هذه الرسالة، لكن لا بأس فأنا ربحتك. 
الصديق
ما هو الصديق؟ الصديق يعتني بك، يلهمك، يضحك معك، يبكي معك، يتفهّمك، يرشدك ويمشي معك. هذا هو الصديق الحقيقي... أنت. 
إلى متى؟
إلى متى سنبقى أصدقائك؟ أتريد أن تعرف؟ طالما النجوم ساطعة، طالما الماء جارية، طالما أنا أحيا. سنبقى أصدقاء. 
الإهتمام
قد لا اجد رسوماً أرسلها لك، لكن ما سأجده دائماً لأقدّمه لك هو حبي وإهتمامي. 
الأصدقاء
الصديق هو دفعة إلى الأمام حين تتوقف، محادثة حين تشعر بالوحدة، مرشد حين تبحث، بسمة حين تكون حزيناً، أغنية حين تكون سعيداً. 
أنا هنا إلى جانبك
حين تغرق، سأكون هناك لإسعادك. حين تتعب، سأكون هناك لأرفعك. سأكون صديقك مهما حصل! 
المانغو
الأصدقاء كالمانغو... لن تعرف أبداً أي منه مرّ أو حلو. لكني محظوظ لأني قادر على إيجاد كل ما هو حلو فيك أنت! 
لن أفعل
بعد 50 سنة، سأكون مسناً وقد أنساك. قد لا أتذكر حتى أنني عرفتك، أو قد أنسى أنني اهتممت لأمرك يوماً. قد أنسى... لكني لن أفعل 
أهتم لأمرك
هل تتذكر أول يوم إلتقينا به؟ أول تحية ألقيناها على بعضنا؟ اليوم الذي أصبحنا فيه أصدقاء؟ أنا أتذكر وسوف أتذكر دائماً. منذ ذاك اليوم عرفت أني أهتمّ لأمرك. 
حلى الذكرى
بعض الأصدقاء تتذكرهم من بسمتهم. البعض الآخر من طريقة لبسهم. لكنني أتذكرك لأن ذكراك حلوة. إعتنٍ بنفسك. 
طالما حييت
لن اعدك بأن أكون صديقك للأبد، لأني لن أعيش كل هذا الوقت. لكن دعني أكون صديقك طالما حييت. 
شكراً
شكراً لأنك أثرت في حياتي بطرق متعددة قد لا تعرفها. كنوزي لا قيّم بالمال بل بحصولي على صديق مثلك- إنك هدية ثمينة من الله. 
لا تخسر أصدقائك الحقيقيين
لطالما اعتقدت أن الشعور بالحب تجاه شخص ما هو أفضل شعور، لكني لاحظت أن حب الصديق هو أروع. فنحن نخسر من نحب لكن لا نخسر أبداً اصدقاء الحقيقيين. 
سأبكي معك
إذا شعرت يوماً ما بحاجة للبكاء، إتصل بي. لن أعدك بأنني سأضحك، لكني مستعدّ للبكاء معك. 
صديق واحد
شجرة واحدة قد تكون بداية غابة، ضحكة واحدة قد تكون بداية صداقة. لمسة واحدة قد تظهر لك الإهتمام، صديق واحد يعطي لحياتك معنى الحياة. 
الألماس
الأصدقاء الحقيقيون هم مثل الألماس… هم حقيقيون ونادرون. الأصدقاء الخطأ هم مثل أوراق الشجر. هم متبعثرون في كل مكان. 
َو
إن أردت نصيحة، راسلني... إن أردت صديقاً، إتصل بي... إن أردتني، تعال إليّ... إن أردت مالاً... لا يمكن الإتصال بالمشترك! 
مثل الكمبيوتر
الصديق الجيّد هو مثل الكمبيوتر؛ أنا "أدخل" حياتك، "أحفظك" في قلبي، "أقضي على" مشاكلك، "أنقلك" إلى فرص جديد ولا "أمحيك" أبداً من ذاكرتي! 
أعز أصدقائي
أؤمن بالملائكة التي ترسلها الجنة. أنا محاط بالملائكة واطلق عليهم إسم أعزّ أصدقائي. 
الثقة
نربح ونخسر الكثير كل يوم. لكن كُن على ثقة: لن تخسرني أبداً! سأكون دوماً إلى جانبك كصديق. 
الصديق الحقيقي
الصديق الحقيقي هو شخص يصل إليك، يلتقط يدك ويلامس قلبك. 
الخاتم مدوّر
الخاتم مدوّر ولا حدّ له، تماماً مثل صداقتي معك. 
الصداقة بيننا
الصديق لا يأتي عن طريق الصدفة، فهو يدخل حياتك ليملأها فرح وضحك. لذا صداقتنا هي كنز بالنسبة إليّ. 
النجوم
الأصدقاء مثل النجوم، قد لا تراهم دائماً لكنك تعرف أنهم موجودين دائماً إلى جانبك. 
أعتق وأفضل
لا تترك أصدقاءك أبداً. فاستبدالهم صعب. الصداقة مثل الخمر: طعمها يصبح أفضل حين تعتق. مثلنا تماماً... انا أصبح أفضل أنت تعتق. 
أنا
اتمتع بالجمال، العذوبة، الذكاء، العفوية، المظهر اللائق، الأصدقاء الرائعين، الجذابين المرحين... يكفي عني أنا، ماذا عنك؟ 
الخطوة الأولى
إذا أردت صديقاً وكانت تفصل بيننا مئات الخطوات، قُم بالخطوة الأولى تجاهي وأنا سأقوم بالـ99 خطوة المتبقية لأكون إلى جانبك. 
القواعد
6 قواعد لتكون سعيداً: إخلِ قلبك من الكراهية، إخلِ رأسك من الهموم، عيش ببساطة، توقّع ما هو أقلّ، قدّم ما هو أكثر ودعني أكون صديقك إلى الأبد. 
أصدقائي الأعزاء
مجتمعون أو مفترقون، الأصدقاء العزاء مجتمعون دوماً بالقلب. 
أعز صديق
أعز صديق لك هو شخص يعرف آخر الأخبار عنك ويحبك مهما كان. 
التقدير
الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يغض النظر عن إخفاقاتك ويقدّر نجاحاتك. 
الشمس
الحياة من دون صداقة كالسماء من دون شمس. 
الكتب
الأصدقاء كالكتب، يجب اختيارهم بدقة وبعدد محدود. 
غمر
العالم مدوّر لتتمكّن الصداقة من غمره 
ملائكة الله
أينما ذهبت، مهما فعلت، فلترعاك ملائكة الله. 
فضّي وذهبي
أحصل على أصدقاء جدد، لكن حافظ على القدماء. قسم منهم فضي، والآخر ذهبي 
الشعور الأروع
الشعور جميل حين يفتقدك أحدهم، وأجمل حين يحبّك أحدهم، لكن الشعور الأروع هو حين تعرف أن شخص ما لن ينساك أبداً. 
أنا صديقك
إن واجهت مشاكل، إن أردت المشاعدة، إتصل بي، لأني صديقك! 
الصداقة لا تعرف حداً
للنجوم 5 حدود، للمربع 4 حدود، للمثلث 3 حدود، للخطوط حدّان، للحياة حدّ واحد، لكن أتمنى ألا تعرف صداقتنا حداً.
اتمنى عجبتكم 

منقول

----------


## كبرياء

حلوويين ...} 
نآقصهم الألوآآن هع 
ثآنكس أموول .. 
سي يوو .. 
كبريآآء

----------


## روحانيات

...


حلوووووووين

يسلمووو

يعطيك الف عافيه..

...

----------


## أموله

00 

منورهـ 

00

----------

